# New dove, caked vent



## voxweps (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello! I have a beautiful new dove named Abby who I adopted from a no-kill shelter here in Washington. I know about stress and such, but she keeps having feces get caked around her vent. I had to actually trim some off! She took it with aplomb, but today it happened again. She is eating and drinking normally, and she has seeds and pellet to eat. I just got her two days ago so im still learning her, im just concerned because already i adore her and how she talks to me. Will it resolve? Help!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Let her take a bath*

The vent _could be_ caked if she was in a small dirty cage and couldn't stay clean. You should offer her the chance to take a bath, if you can. Get a large flower pot saucer and put an inch of room temperature water in it. She will make a mess bathing but she will probably clean herself up and feel better (if she is taking baths in her cage, offer her a bath right before you clean the cage because she will make a mess!). 

If she does bathe, make sure she is not in a draft afterwards while she is wet. Also, it could be something else, other than cleanliness causing the vent caking so watch out in case she is sick and needs to go to the vet.

If you want her to be a tame pet, I'd suggest limiting the amount of time you grab her in your hands - though maybe you had to, to trim the mess around her vent. Doves really prefer to just sit freely on your arm or shoulder but don't usually like to be held, petted, or restrained in any way. And they should not have their wings clipped! Just hand tame them in the cage before you let them out. Mine fly right over to me and enjoy free-flight time outside of their cages.

My doves take a bath every few days and really enjoy it.



















My parakeets like it too!










p.s. you mentioned feeding her seed and pellets. Keep in mind, doves need grit and crushed oyster shells as well (for the minerals and for their digestion) so offer some in a separate bowl - buy the size for parakeets.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

offer some spinanch cut up small with scissors, and if she is not taking a bath on her own because she is new there..you can soak her rear in warm water to get rid of the crusted droppings.. I would have her checked out at the vet with a fecal test run, just so you know what is going on with her...she may be just stressed and having sloppy sitcky droppings because of that, but better safe then sorry when it comes to birds.


----------



## voxweps (Apr 2, 2012)

*Pidgey!*

Thank you so much for responding. She's quite tame, luckily, and coos at me to wake up in the morning and talks to me. She even dances when I sing, which makes me think maybe she's a he. For the most part I just let her do her thing. 

I did have to trim some of the caked stuff off, hence holding her. I gave her a bath dish but had to put her in it, and then she happily bathed. I love ow she leaned over to one side and stretched a long, white wing up for balance. They are such beautiful creatures. It helped with the caked poop, I was able to use a comb instead of scissors, and she appreciated it more. 

I do think I'll take her to the vet just to get a work-up. Thank you so much for helping me!


----------

